
My Journey From Blindness to Building a Fully Conversational User Interface - steven
https://backchannel.com/war-stories-my-journey-from-blindness-to-building-a-fully-conversational-user-interface-5ffb74a74c6d#.h3omid6a4
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11210904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11210904).

